

How I Turned My Love of Whiskey into a Business w/o Tech Skills & Cheap WP Theme - mackmcconnell
http://www.mackmcconnell.com/2012/07/31/tasters-club-whiskey-of-the-month/

======
nucleardog
> Also, another thing I’m particularly proud of is that getting this thing up
> was completely free.

... By pirating the one thing you could have bought. I don't know if I'd be
bragging about that, bub.

I'm happy you're excited. It's great, really, but as someone who makes money
off of web development, I extend some hearty profanities for being the kind of
person that figures it's better to leave someone like me without food on his
table this week so he can start a pet project all the while _bragging about
it_.

~~~
mbrameld
I didn't see the post before he edited it. Did it originally say that he
pirated the Pluto theme??

~~~
jonbishop
Yeah. Said he downloaded it from a site that I don't remember.

------
mrgreenfur
Cool idea! I'm a whiskey guy too (www.whiskeynotes.com) and I might be
interested in this, but need to know what level of bottles will be sent. For
example, I don't really need any Old Overholt, but some Jefferson's
Presidential would be nice...

I found the UI a bit confusing and slow to load. I like the concept though.

~~~
mackmcconnell
Hey there! I'd love to follow up with you and chat. I guessed your email and
was wrong. Shoot me a note when you get a chance -
mack@tastersclubwhiskeyofthemonth.com - and we can take it from there.

Mack

------
mschaecher
So since you launched last week I'm guessing the testimonials are bunk?

